# Older white men pursuing young black women



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> You're reading "sinister" into that?
> 
> There's a lure of the exotic that is commonplace enough to be considered universal. When I was in Spain as a college student I was chased around by lovely olive-skinned girls who wanted a "Northern" guy. I didn't consider that "sinister". There was a thrill and probably a social status for them in having a light-skinned, fair-haired guy. I see that as no different from white American guys in their 50's or 60's seeking out attractive young black women. It's not sinister, but it is an ethnically-based fetish. On the West Coast now there's a big fetish among younger white guys for Asian women. That's not sinister, either.
> 
> So tell me: Where did the "sinister" come in, or are you just looking at my avatar?


I guess it's wording of it. Still, there's nothing to suggest white men and asian women pairing as a result of an ethnic fetsish. With a state as ethnically diverse as California, it's much more likely to be a factor of proximity than sexual fetishes.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a short, fat white girl who gets hit on predominantly by African American men and Hispanic men... so freaking what, lol...


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

android654 said:


> I guess it's wording of it. Still, there's nothing to suggest white men and asian women pairing as a result of an ethnic fetsish. With a state as ethnically diverse as California, it's much more likely to be a factor of proximity than sexual fetishes.


When message boards are full of white guys stating their sexual preference for Asian women of any description regardless of proximity, and some swearing that they will only date Asians, that is not attributable to mere integration and melting-pot stuff. They are the same guys who have Kanji tattoos, love Hentai and Anime and try to import Japanese JDM cars, even though they are right-hand drive. 

Again, nothing sinister. Just a cultural fascination.

Me? I like my women like my bagels: Soft, warm, Jewish, and covered in Asiago cheese.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Me? I like my women like my bagels: Soft, warm, Jewish, and covered in Asiago cheese.


...with sundried tomato spread :3 ...got the fat girl excited there for a sec, lol.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Take a look at this: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-white-people-rate-white-partners-SECOND.html



SlowPoke68 said:


> Me? I like my women like my bagels: Soft, warm, Jewish, and covered in Asiago cheese.


I was gonna say warm, soft, and stuffed full of meat and cream.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Take a look at this: Are human beings hard wired to find different races attractive? Study finds white people rate white partners SECOND | Mail Online


Never felt that attraction much myself. I do sense a general weakness for the "Russian" look. Pouty lips and high foreheads with deep-set eyes. 

I was going to post a SFW pic of an example, but could sense this thread devolving soonthereafter to basically porn.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> When message boards are full of white guys stating their sexual preference for Asian women of any description regardless of proximity, and some swearing that they will only date Asians, that is not attributable to mere integration and melting-pot stuff. They are the same guys who have Kanji tattoos, love Hentai and Anime and try to import Japanese JDM cars, even though they are right-hand drive.
> 
> Again, nothing sinister. Just a cultural fascination.
> 
> Me? I like my women like my bagels: Soft, warm, Jewish, and covered in Asiago cheese.



That's kinky...

See, I'm just trying to make sense of it all. On a daily basis I see people descended from every corner of the planet, and not a single one has a monopoly on attractive or unattractive women. I guess we're discussing two different things and I'm the product of two biracial parents, so the concept of staying in a single ethnic group when looking for sex or partners is not only alien, but damn near impossible. I guess there's a segment that's in love with the culture and tries to adopt it as their own, but there's no way it can be a big size of the portion of people that don't stay to their own ethnic group.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

SlowPoke68 said:


> but could sense this thread devolving soonthereafter to basically porn.


Admittedly, Slavic women are visually my favorite. After them comes dark African women. Ukraine has some of the sexiest women in the world. Then comes most of women, although I find white American women to be admittedly low down on my visual scale. Funy how attraction works.



SlowPoke68 said:


> I was going to post a SFW pic of an example, but could sense this thread devolving soonthereafter to basically porn.


Let me do that then









In Eastern Europe, this wasn't at all uncommon. Go East, young man!









Ich mag!


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, basically that. The AK somewhat helps, too, strangely enough.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> I'm a short, fat white girl who gets hit on predominantly by African American men and Hispanic men... so freaking what, lol...


........... YOU'RE EXACTLY WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR! LOL *said by most black men*


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Me? I like my women like my bagels: Soft, warm, Jewish, and covered in Asiago cheese.


This is the quote of the day!


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

As an old white guy (55) I have a theory; Possibly those old white guys grew up in places where interracial romance was taboo & sometimes what's "forbidden" becomes an obsession. And now it's more culturally accepted so, they're going after the black girls they couldn't pursue 40 years ago. Problem is, they're not 17 anymore. Not sure why they're not pursuing women their own age. Maybe some do. Me, the most attractive woman in the building I work in is black but around 47. If I were single, 40 is about as young as I'd want to go. 50+ would be better. Funny but in 1977 it was almost a scandal that my girlfriend was Hispanic. Today my wife is Hispanic & nobody gives us any flak over it, thank goodness.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

kaleesa said:


> why do I have older white men 50+ approachng me? never the young ones in my age group 20s/early 30s. do they have a fetish?


honestly, I don't see anything strange about this. you are young, probably attractive, lots of guys are into younger partners (I know I am) and some guys are into black women. is this something that is bothering you or just an observation? if the former, that would probably be a more pertinent conversation topic? 




kudi said:


> I'm thinking either that you are viewed simply as an *attractive* *woman* or as an *attractive* _*black* _*woman*. If its the first than its simply that younger white men have not matured or gained enough self-confidence to approach you or admit to themselves that they are attracted to an ethnic woman. Keep in mind though that in this case we have no evidence and a lack of evidence isn't evidence of anything.
> If its the latter than these men may have a preference for ethnic woman, which isn't necessarily any indication of anything sinister. Or like you suspect, they may simply have a fetish. Its up to you to judge, listen to your instincts. I hope that helps a little.


^this


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Aqualung said:


> As an old white guy (55) I have a theory; Possibly those old white guys grew up in places where interracial romance was taboo & sometimes what's "forbidden" becomes an obsession. And now it's more culturally accepted so, they're going after the black girls they couldn't pursue 40 years ago. Problem is, they're not 17 anymore. Not sure why they're not pursuing women their own age. Maybe some do. Me, the most attractive woman in the building I work in is black but around 47. If I were single, 40 is about as young as I'd want to go. 50+ would be better. Funny but in 1977 it was almost a scandal that my girlfriend was Hispanic. Today my wife is Hispanic & nobody gives us any flak over it, thank goodness.


I feel this way as well. It was frowned upon years ago but now it's totally acceptable.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Aqualung said:


> As an old white guy (55) I have a theory; Possibly those old white guys grew up in places where interracial romance was taboo & sometimes what's "forbidden" becomes an obsession. And now it's more culturally accepted so, they're going after the black girls they couldn't pursue 40 years ago. Problem is, they're not 17 anymore. Not sure why they're not pursuing women their own age. Maybe some do. Me, the most attractive woman in the building I work in is black but around 47. If I were single, 40 is about as young as I'd want to go. 50+ would be better. Funny but in 1977 it was almost a scandal that my girlfriend was Hispanic. Today my wife is Hispanic & nobody gives us any flak over it, thank goodness.


That was the point of my post. Well said!



Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I can't help it- I think black women are sexy. I'm 19 btw.
> 
> How are you thinking about this; are you attractive to them because you're black or because you're a woman?
> 
> Maybe it's because they could never do that when they were young; they were forced into having a respectable, cookie-cutter white family. And now that race relations are dramatically improved, they're on top of their game, and single in ever-increasing numbers, then they can go after the black women they couldn't pursue in their youth.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

SlowPoke68 said:


> You're reading "sinister" into that?
> 
> There's a lure of the exotic that is commonplace enough to be considered universal. When I was in Spain as a college student I was chased around by lovely olive-skinned girls who wanted a "Northern" guy. I didn't consider that "sinister". There was a thrill and probably a social status for them in having a light-skinned, fair-haired guy.


There are different connotations between fetishizing a european northerner, as opposed to fetishizing a black or asian woman for example. Historically whenever a minority group has been fetishized, a specific set of sexual stereotypes were created and applied to that group. Many people think that all asian women are extra freaky in bed, or that all black women are nymphomaniacs, or that all black men are nymphomaniacs with huge dicks, etc. So with this context in mind, I think it's a bit different when a minority group is fetishized, as opposed to your situation in which a white European was _fetishized_ by another white European. 

At the same time, I think it's wrong to automatically assume that all of these older white men are fetishizing the OP just because she happens to be black. For all I know she's an intelligent person, with an engaging personality, a nonjudgemental demeanor, and a sense of humor to die for, that's all wrapped up in a package that has the body of a goddess, and the voice of an angel. I think that most of these men just find something attractive about you, @_kaleesa_ (other than your ethnic characteristics). 

I get hit on all the time by older Arabian, white, and Indian men, and I doubt that the reason for their attraction is because I happen to be black (most of the time anyways). But then again most of them don't tend to show their attraction until after we've gotten into a rather heated debate about politics, religion, etc. So I definitely wouldn't label every interest in a black woman (by a non-black individual) as a fetish. I kind of think that it is a really unfair box to automatically put people in.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> There are different connotations between fetishizing a european northerner, as opposed to fetishizing a black or asian woman for example. Historically whenever a minority group has been fetishized, a specific set of sexual stereotypes were created and applied to that group. Many people think that all asian women are extra freaky in bed, or that all black women are nymphomaniacs, or that all black men are nymphomaniacs with huge dicks, etc. So with this context in mind, I think it's a bit different when a minority group is fetishized, as opposed to your situation in which a white European was _fetishized_ by another white European.


You been to Spain?

At the time I was there, they were racist enough to hate themselves for being olive-skinned. They still tried to consider themselves "white" because nothing in their minds could have been worse than being "black".

They also attributed great sexual power to Northerners. During the reign of Franco there was a great cult that grew up around Nordic types who came to Spain on vacation, and because they all looked like Swedes to the locals, _Sueca_ became a slang term for "slut". Spanish women hated these liberated blonde women who could use birth control (when they could not thanks to Franco) and consistently distracted their men. By the time I was there, Franco was gone and the women were more liberated, but the cult of sexual power built around Northerners still remained, and had in many ways shifted to idolatry of the Northern men. 

Before you dismiss anything, try to understand that this fascination among some older white American males might not have to do with Marxist oppressor-dialectic crap specific to the black experience in America. It's a big world out there.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

SlowPoke68 said:


> You been to Spain?
> 
> At the time I was there, they were racist enough to hate themselves for being olive-skinned. They still tried to consider themselves "white" because nothing in their minds could have been worse than being "black".
> 
> ...


I'm not going to dismiss what you've said. I can see your point quite well actually. However, if Spain was in a state of self hatred because of their darker skin color (no doubt a vestige from Hitler's racial politics), and therefore perceived lighter skin to be more valuable than darker skin; then their fetish for Nordic/Germanic people existed because they saw themselves as inferior, and Northerners (who are generally more fair skinned) as superior. That's not quite how the fetish relationship works for minority groups that are fetishized. When black women are seen as exotic creatures, I doubt that the people who fetishize them do so because they view the black woman's skin color as more valuable or superior. The same goes for Asian men (gay/bi _bottoms_) and Asian women, etc. 

So let me put it like this. The history of prejudice against racial minorities applies degradation to the act of fetishizing blacks, Asians, and other non-mainstream ethnicities. But the history of the aggrandizement of racial majorities provides the feelings of flattery to all those whose skin color and ethnicity makes them a valuable prize to be won. And I'm not saying that being flattered by the fact that someone finds you exotic is wrong, because it's not. But I do think that the act of fetishizing a human being in itself is superficial, and most likely based on an underlying prejudice/stereotype of some sort.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes. Also, how dark are you? It seems that white dudes love dark to very dark black women, whereas the self-hatred that is predominant (among some of us American blacks at least) sometimes marginalizes their darker skinned brethren.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a fetish for white males. The physical features are oh so awesome! I can't help but comment, lol

If I was not married, I would definitely go for white dudes. But I doubt if they find some race other than their own, pretty enough for them. In my mind I think there is still some racism and white supremacy in them that's why I'm so avoidant whenever I see one. But as long as they're not toxic and not blatantly discriminating, they're fine. But I guess, that barrier is lessening as time goes by and people are becoming more open than in the past.

As a representative of East Asian (or brown race), we find white males super hot. In my eyes I cannot distinguish between handsome, ugly, or common face. They just all look good in my eyes! But I know who's hot among them:kitteh:.

When I was younger, I fantasized about having a mixed race daughter by a white male. Mixed race people are also very very attractive to me. But the pure white man or woman are the looks I see as hot (hair color, blue eyes, nose, skin, height, bigness).

In my place, I see so many white males (50+) having a relationship with younger, smaller, darker females. In my mind, I can't help but wonder, "What do they want from each other? What are they after?" I see this trend in growing numbers.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_INTJellectual_

You are not a 'representative' of any race/ethnic grouping. White men may be your personal preference, and that is your personal opinion. Being half South Asian myself, I am aware that it is a common sentiment in non-Western cultures. That said, plenty of people don't share this preference. I, for one, am attracted to dark and olive skin. The obsession with 'whiteness' in Asian cultures is not a mere preference for most people. It reflects the internalization of racist colonial norms which place white skin above the darker skin of 'uncivilized' natives. This phenomenon is not restricted to Asia alone. The obsession with mixed race models (light skin, features that resemble Caucasians) in Asia is a direct by-product of internalized prejudice. There is a lot of intra-ethnic prejudice such that even lighter skinned Asians view their darker skinned counterparts as inferior. This affects women disproportionately because of male privilege. 

I speak as a biracial woman ( and God knows how obsessed Indians tend to get with light skin) who has not only been on the receiving end of a lot of degrading advertising and messages from within my own culture but has also actively participated in encouraging a healthy body image (skin colour, body type) especially among Non-Western and diaspora communities. 

You're a Filipina, so you're likely aware of this yourself. The subject needs to be approached critically, especially by brown people. 

Side note: A filipina (in America) once suggested I use this papaya soap thing to become lighter skinned. lol. We had a nice discussion about it, and she decided to conduct more research on the issue. Whatever conclusions she may have reached, I am just pleased that she was willing to analyze it objectively, placing things in a historical and sociological perspective.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol, no. They just like you.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

INTJellectual said:


> I have a fetish for white males. The physical features are oh so awesome! I can't help but comment, lol
> If I was not married, I would definitely go for white dudes. But I doubt if they find some race other than their own, pretty enough for them. In my mind I think there is still some racism and white supremacy in them that's why I'm so avoidant whenever I see one. But as long as they're not toxic and not blatantly discriminating, they're fine. But I guess, that barrier is lessening as time goes by and people are becoming more open than in the past.
> As a representative of East Asian (or brown race), we find white males super hot. In my eyes I cannot distinguish between handsome, ugly, or common face. They just all look good in my eyes! But I know who's hot among them:kitteh:.
> When I was younger, I fantasized about having a mixed race daughter by a white male. Mixed race people are also very very attractive to me. But the pure white man or woman are the looks I see as hot (hair color, blue eyes, nose, skin, height, bigness).
> In my place, I see so many white males (50+) having a relationship with younger, smaller, darker females. In my mind, I can't help but wonder, "What do they want from each other? What are they after?" I see this trend in growing numbers.


I can relate to your fetish (I seem to only be attracted to really twinky white guys with wispy hair, huge blue eyes, pasty white skin and small pointy noses). for some reason, I tend to find other races more "masculine" looking and, while I consider masculinity beautiful, it completely turns me off for some reason (I really wish I had broader tastes, but for some reason what turns me on is very specific). in my case, I think anime ruined my sexual tastes by making me attracted to surreal/anime looking guys

that said, I know plenty of white guys who are into darker women. my best friend for instance is white and thinks that white women look disgusting/pasty/sickly while darker, more full bodied women look "healthier". another white guy I know dislikes his pale skin and says he'd much rather be with a hispanic woman.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Boss said:


> @_INTJellectual_
> 
> You are not a 'representative' of any race/ethnic grouping. White men may be your personal preference, and that is your personal opinion. Being half South Asian myself, I am aware that it is a common sentiment in non-Western cultures. That said, plenty of people don't share this preference. I, for one, am attracted to dark and olive skin. The obsession with 'whiteness' in Asian cultures is not a mere preference for most people. It reflects the internalization of racist colonial norms which place white skin above the darker skin of 'uncivilized' natives. This phenomenon is not restricted to Asia alone. The obsession with mixed race models (light skin, features that resemble Caucasians) in Asia is a direct by-product of internalized prejudice. There is a lot of intra-ethnic prejudice such that even lighter skinned Asians view their darker skinned counterparts as inferior. This affects women disproportionately because of male privilege.
> 
> ...


I don't know for other Asians, but many Filipinas like white males (the features specifically), and this is not only my opinion because I know some in real life who have preference for white males. But yeah, colonialism has a part in it and it is internalized in a colonized society for many many years, and that's why it is ingrained in them. The mixed race (white+brown) _"mestiza/mestizo" _look is seen by both races as 'more beautiful' than their own race. I thought only brown race see them as attractive but many whites in other forums also share the same opinion. That look is seen as exotic and not too common so maybe that's why they have prejudice over that look. There are many shallow people who see darker skin, fat body as ugly, but I hope they change that attitude. I, for one, don't buy that crap, and I don't see darker skin (or other facial features), and fat/chubby body as less attractive. 

A lot of manufacturers are exploiting that kind of thought that's why they create products that would further brainwash society believing that white skin is better than dark skin, and thin body is sexier than chubby/fat body. And white skin is seen as a status symbol because it creates an impression that you don't work under the sun, always inside a place with aircon,and your ancestors are mixed with white. And this creates divide among people and it promotes insecurity to those who are 'not privileged'.

I have talked to one Serbian woman and said that _they are_ (she and the people she lives with) obsessed with tanning. And they see tan skin as beautiful. I said, "What?! You all want to be tan-skinned while the people here where I live are obsessed with whitening products (papaya soap, glutathione, and other lotion/creams that reduces melanin to whiten skin and make it lighter)".
Sometimes I see changing your skin color (either to make it dark or light), and changing hair color (blonde/brunette to black or black to blonde/brunette) as 'shallow' in order to be "in". Or maybe this is just "for a change". Although I'm not opposing if that's their preference, but I don't buy it either. You gotta love your natural color.

As for papaya soap, I used it then to lighten my skin. It worked somehow, but my skin got sensitive so I stopped. There are also many glutathione capsules out there that lightens the skin. I think I would take it because it is good for the health, and the whitening is just its positive side effects. But overall, if the lightening of skin (for the products you use or take) is just temporary, I'd rather not get hooked on taking them. Being your _natural _you is the best.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I can relate to your fetish (I seem to only be attracted to really twinky white guys with wispy hair, huge blue eyes, pasty white skin and small pointy noses). for some reason, I tend to find other races more "masculine" looking and, while I consider masculinity beautiful, it completely turns me off for some reason (I really wish I had broader tastes, but for some reason what turns me on is very specific). in my case, I think anime ruined my sexual tastes by making me attracted to surreal/anime looking guys
> 
> that said, I know plenty of white guys who are into darker women. my best friend for instance is white and thinks that white women look disgusting/pasty/sickly while darker, more full bodied women look "healthier". another white guy I know dislikes his pale skin and says he'd much rather be with a hispanic woman.


I think anime look is so in and a lot of people are falling head over heels if they see someone who looks like anime. I think different people just have different preferences, but some society prefers some skin color and others have wide diverse preferences.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> I have a fetish for white males. The physical features are oh so awesome! I can't help but comment, lol
> 
> If I was not married, I would definitely go for white dudes. But I doubt if they find some race other than their own, pretty enough for them. In my mind I think there is still some racism and white supremacy in them that's why I'm so avoidant whenever I see one. But as long as they're not toxic and not blatantly discriminating, they're fine. But I guess, that barrier is lessening as time goes by and people are becoming more open than in the past.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I agree that white males prefer white females as a rule.

I am a white male and can honestly say I have no preference, one way or the other. I think Asian women can be very pretty,smart, funny, sweet, kind and, if the connection is there I wouldn't hesitate. And you, well, you'd be crazy to think most white males, or any male, for that matter, wouldn't find you attractive. 

Some people just aren't as attracted to certain races, in general, myself included,but it isn't necessarily because of that race, rather, it's just their physical features, on avg, don't appeal to them. If I broke it down by girls that typically have attracted me, I could pull out patterns for sure but, I don't care to. I could never and would never say " oh she's (insert ethnicity)... Sorry, not interested" . I could care less whether your Filipino, Irish, German, African, Pakistani, Indian, American indian, etc. If you have features I find attractive and have a personality I can connect with (which do go hand in hand), you're not off limits because you're a (insert ethnicity) woman...I don't see things that way. 

Btw, I have 2 Filipino cousins by marriage. They're family...and that's just how I see them.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

It really depends on other parts of you as a young woman. are you into fitness or not? Do you dress preppy or in urban wear [as most brands call it]? if you want to appeal to men in your area a bit more, then do what you think they are into and be yourself. dont change your personality, but do change your everyday patterns just to get notice more often by the younger crowd.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Never felt that attraction much myself. I do sense a general weakness for the "Russian" look. Pouty lips and high foreheads with deep-set eyes.
> 
> I was going to post a SFW pic of an example, but could sense this thread devolving soonthereafter to basically porn.


I like the Russian look too. On men. It's the Balto-Slavic features. I even think Vladimir Putin was cute before he got his terrible face lift, now he just looks weird and old. 

Regarding the OP...I'm a 30 yo white woman, and I've had a strong influx of teenagers hitting on me recently. I had a 19 yo FWB, who actually was my friend first...but I also had another 18 yo guy try to kiss me one night on New Year's Eve, and when I gave him a midnight kiss...he kept trying to get more (I got rid of him!) ...I also recently had a boy who actually looked underage kiss my hand and try to get my phone number in a coffee shop around a month or two ago.

The weird part is, they guess me to be in my mid-to-late twenties, which I guess to their age would still be a MILF since I'm not late teens or early twenties...which is a fetish.

I tend to have had older men hit on me as well. I think older men, because of the distance of their age, see beauty in a variety of young women. They aren't as hampered by what their generation thinks is cool or hot anymore, they just see your youth and vitality and beauty, and might not seem as "picky" as guys in their twenties who may be looking for a very particular social type (a certain age, weight, race, religion etc.) 

I think it could definitely be a race fetish these older men never addressed while young, or it could be that because of their age and confidence and experience, things like that don't matter as much to them anymore, and they just go for whatever younger woman they find attractive.

Which I personally find a little creepy to be perfectly honest with you. Sometimes I think older men are just trying to date younger women to up their own social or sexual status, like having a mid-life crisis, and their attraction to me isn't personal, it isn't about liking me, it's about me being a younger woman. Period.

I tend to prefer men about ten years within my own age, anyway. Like ten years up or down.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

JaySH said:


> I'm not sure I agree that white males prefer white females as a rule.
> 
> I am a white male and can honestly say I have no preference, one way or the other. I think Asian women can be very pretty,smart, funny, sweet, kind and, if the connection is there I wouldn't hesitate. And you, well, you'd be crazy to think most white males, or any male, for that matter, wouldn't find you attractive.
> 
> ...


I agree. ... And I am a white male (my sex is male) too
@_INTJellectual_
For the most part I have no real preference for race or physical features. I may have a slight preference for eastern Asian women because, in my experience, they all have different shaped eyes and their eyes are just so interesting *__* ... but I like lots of physical features and I don't need physical attraction to have an attraction to someone.
Edit: In all fairness, I think I am like 12 time zones away from you, so I assume what you were saying was being applied towards a different culture in a different part of the world (Well, actually I'm in the different culture in a different part of the world lol)


----------



## Pjb (Apr 5, 2012)

It seems that a few individuals may have a very specific type of person that they find attractive, but the general population relates to a wide spectrum of attractiveness. 
As a female, I attract older and younger men, lesbian and bisexual women and all different races. If you truly feel you are only attracting older white men, then I would think you are some how sending out that signal, because logic dictates, you should be attracting a wider variety of all types of individuals. 
It's also possible you may be fixating on these older men and aren't even noticing when others try to engage you.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> I agree. ... And I am a white male (my sex is male) too
> @_INTJellectual_
> For the most part I have no real preference for race or physical features. I may have a slight preference for eastern Asian women because, in my experience, they all have different shaped eyes and their eyes are just so interesting *__* ... but I like lots of physical features and I don't need physical attraction to have an attraction to someone.
> Edit: In all fairness, I think I am like 12 time zones away from you, so I assume what you were saying was being applied towards a different culture in a different part of the world (Well, actually I'm in the different culture in a different part of the world lol)


That's interesting :kitteh:.

Whenever I see some white male (or female), young or old who pass around the walkways, I can't help but stare at them for quite a number of seconds. But I look away, if they notice, because I don't want to be seen as creepy to them. But the physical features like different hair colors and different eye colors with the white skin and tallness, fascinates me. And it's an eye-candy for me.


----------



## LyricalWhip (Jul 7, 2012)

Please do not divulge, but a lot depends on your geographical location. In a lot of communities people DO have a general standard of beauty based on particular physical appearances which does include race...and does not preclude make-up or hair color or hair styles. 

Also keep in mind exceptions are everywhere though. Good luck with that.


----------



## kaleesa (May 24, 2012)

Peripheral said:


> Yes. Also, how dark are you? It seems that white dudes love dark to very dark black women, whereas the self-hatred that is predominant (among some of us American blacks at least) sometimes marginalizes their darker skinned brethren.


I'm not sure how dark I am. But I could never be described as light complected


----------



## demona (Jun 4, 2013)

kaleesa said:


> why do I have older white men 50+ approachng me? never the young ones in my age group 20s/early 30s. do they have a fetish?


I wonder the same thing... I'm in my mid twenties and I was approached by a man in his 40's... I'm a little curious why he was interested... I can't even get a guy my age (any race) to spend the whole night with me and this guy is pursuing me like he's found his soul mate... Just wondering what is the appeal?


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does it have to be about race? This happens with any female that is attractive to the pursuer..


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm disappointed in how many people in this thread are treating race as though it were some sacred third rail, and that it's unconscionable that it could be a valid basis of preference. 

Race a characteristic like any other, and thus it can be fetishized. People who fetishize certain ethnic or racial characteristics aren't to be judged. It's just their personal preference, though others are free to speculate where that preference comes from.

The ideal isn't to be color-blind, it's to be fully respecting of differences and embracing them.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

if i go out, the young ones have no problem approaching me. people like what they like. im not attracted to my own race for anything serious. its just not in me. depends.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

That said, it isn't limited to men, and definitely not exclusive to white-black relations:

Hey Bonita, you want a Mexican Husband?

I'm trying my hardest not to puke today's lunch...


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

kudi said:


> If its the first than its simply that younger white men have not matured or gained enough self-confidence to approach you or admit to themselves that they are attracted to an ethnic woman. Keep in mind though that in this case we have no evidence and a lack of evidence isn't evidence of anything.


i don't know how to distinguish, so i either do that subconsciously or the difference just isn't there for me. i had a black studyfriend and i highly enjoyed going to her place and doing studywork together.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

WamphyriThrall said:


> That said, it isn't limited to men, and definitely not exclusive to white-black relations:
> 
> Hey Bonita, you want a Mexican Husband?
> 
> I'm trying my hardest not to puke today's lunch...


Are you sure this isn't satire? 0_o


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

RetroVortex said:


> Are you sure this isn't satire? 0_o


Dunno, and in fact, that's probably what kept me from puking. Regardless, it's an actual phenomenon, and I was reading a few news articles and online discussions weeks back on western women heading to the third world to find the ideal man - 'they know how to treat a woman, they're so exotic, superior to men back home, bla bla bla' and milking his attention for all its worth.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Dunno, and in fact, that's probably what kept me from puking. Regardless, it's an actual phenomenon, and I was reading a few news articles weeks back on western women heading to the third world to find the ideal man - 'they know how to treat a woman, they're so exotic, superior to men back home, bla bla bla' and milking his attention for all its worth.


Some people never seem to learn that the grass is never greener on the other side...-_-


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I never see any black girls.

When I do, it's like I have spotted a rare bird or something. "Oh, look!"


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

RetroVortex said:


> Some people never seem to learn that the grass is never greener on the other side...-_-


Well, some do, eventually. In one of those articles, the women were made out to be victims at the end when several of the guys turned out to be more interested in their gifts and money than in the women themselves. What do you expect when you take advantage of desperate third world men and their situations? Pretty disgusting, how all the blame fell on them - 'we must warn women back home to avoid these predators at all costs'.


----------

